

Pizza-Delivering Drones Spur Increase in Venture Capital Funding - jjwiseman
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-10-30/pizza-delivering-drones-spur-increase-in-venture-capital-funding

======
jjwiseman
This really has nothing to do with pizza delivering drones--that's not what's
going to make the predicted $8-15 billion market happen. It's going to be
"precision agriculture", search & rescue, and a hundred other things.

------
ape4
As they say... photo or it didn't happen.

